# jar Datei startet nicht aufgrund Firebird(?)



## K.haosprinz (10. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem JavaEditor ein Programm mit Zugriff auf eine Firebird DB geschrieben. Wenn ich es vom JavaEditor aus starte, funktioniert es wunderbar, keine Fehler oder sonst was. Doch wenn ich es zu einem jar File mache und dieses dann per Doppelklick starten will, erscheint mein Programm für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde und schließt sich dann gleich wieder. Ich habe auch herausgefunden, dass dieses Problem an der DB liegt. Ich habe testweise ein anderes Programm gemacht OHNE DB Anbindung und dort funktioniert es. Sobald ich aber in dieses Programm eine DB Anbindung mit einbaue geschieht das selbe wie bei meinem richtigen Programm. Woran kann das liegen? Hätte mein Programm schon gern als ausführbare Datei.

MfG
K.


----------



## HoaX (10. Jul 2008)

aha, und wie hast du das herausgefunden?
wie lautet denn die fehlermeldung mit der sich dein programm beendet?


----------



## K.haosprinz (10. Jul 2008)

Es beendet sich mit keiner offensichtlichen Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe die jar jetzt mal über die Konsole ausgeführt und hab festgestellt, dass die jar Datei den DB Treiber nicht findet...


----------



## K.haosprinz (10. Jul 2008)

Also, es lag wirklich daran, dass die jar Datei den Datenbanktreiber nicht gefunden hat, da dieser nur im JavaEditor definiert war. Ich hab den Treiber jaybird-full-2.1.0.jar jetzt mit in das root Verzeichnis der jar Datei gelegt und in der Manifest-Datei einfach noch Class-Path:jaybird-full-2.1.0.jar hinzugefügt. Jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.

MfG
K.


----------

